# Breeders in New York state



## KyleFecik1 (Nov 14, 2013)

So i currently ive in Rochester but i go to school in Binghamton, NY. I'm looking for some good breeders in New York State.

I've been looking at the website greenfieldpuppies.com but I read that this place supports puppy mills and your dog could have health problems. 

Anyone have any more info on the website and also some good breeders around me? Thanks guys


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Greenfieldpuppies is absolutely a puppy mill front, please don't buy a dog from there!

What type of shepherd are you interested in? In other words, do you have any particular qualities in mind? Are there specific colors or looks that you like better than others? What sort of activities do you envision doing with your new dog?

With a little more information we ought to be able to point you to some good breeders in the state. In New York, you'd have lots to choose from.


----------



## KyleFecik1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Merciel said:


> Greenfieldpuppies is absolutely a puppy mill front, please don't buy a dog from there!
> 
> What type of shepherd are you interested in? In other words, do you have any particular qualities in mind? Are there specific colors or looks that you like better than others? What sort of activities do you envision doing with your new dog?
> 
> With a little more information we ought to be able to point you to some good breeders in the state. In New York, you'd have lots to choose from.


Thanks  So i'm very active so i'd be running with my dog, he would come on bike rides with me, etc. This dog will always be doing something! I know that this is the first concern when a lot of people get a shepherd. Qualities? I think i'm mostly looking for loyalty and energy. Which I don't think i'll really be having a problem finding.

Not gonna lie, i REALLY like the all black shepherds but I know that those are somewhat more rare because both parents need to have the recessive black gene.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Vom Eisenraben


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

If you can go a little further (outside NY)- Real K9 solutions has a litter on the ground available in a few weeks. Steve Lavalle. He is in NJ. Also a club member Kunzwald Kennels has a nice female which will be available next week, he is in North Wales, PA.

C


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

There are some nice breeders in NY 

Blacks are not rare.....I am planning a litter next year out of a black female and it will assuredly have black puppies. The female is in Buffalo now training....the club she trains in is in Rochester, and breeders there have black pups quite often. 

There is a litter in Long Island right now that that is about 6 weeks old and there were 3 or 4 blacks in that litter - mom is sable and dad is blanketed black and tan...both parents are house dogs as well as titled, male has shown in regional and national competitions...

Lee


----------



## KyleFecik1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Renofan2 said:


> If you can go a little further (outside NY)- Real K9 solutions has a litter on the ground available in a few weeks. Steve Lavalle. He is in NJ. Also a club member Kunzwald Kennels has a nice female which will be available next week, he is in North Wales, PA.
> 
> C


I'm willing to go anywhere within a 4 hour radius of Binghamton or Rochester. I'm sure I can make it to Jersey.

Also, I'm new to this website but I'm not looking to buy a show dog. I only say this because I see a lot of breeders selling their pups for $2000+. I was looking to spend between $1000-$1600. I will definitely pay more if its a good breeder though.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Since you got attracted by a puppy mill which is a HUGE issue, if I were you I'd take a few hours to go thru this site so you won't be fooled by them again ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

Truth is, the more you know the more likely the best breeders will even consider you for one of their pups. It's not really about money for the best breeders, it's about the best match for their puppies to get a great home. And they want people the support what they are breeding for, so if you understand, educate yourself, and communicate that you will be able to have the conversation and get your wonderful new puppy!

Have you seen this site? --> Breeder Directory - German Shepherd Guide

:wub:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

4 hour radius of Binghamton limits your options. I live 30 minutes from there and it seems. Doesn't really sound like you have a good idea of the different lines? Working? Show? American? German?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Have you seen this site? --> Breeder Directory - German Shepherd Guide


If you follow this list, make sure you speak to the breeders in depth and meet their dogs. Not all will be suitable for you or produce what you are looking for.


----------



## KyleFecik1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> 4 hour radius of Binghamton limits your options. I live 30 minutes from there and it seems. Doesn't really sound like you have a good idea of the different lines? Working? Show? American? German?


I'm mostly interested in an American working dog. Lots of energy and smaller then their European counterparts.


----------



## KyleFecik1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> 4 hour radius of Binghamton limits your options. I live 30 minutes from there and it seems. Doesn't really sound like you have a good idea of the different lines? Working? Show? American? German?


Within 4 hours of Binghamton or Rochester. That means I can pretty much drive to Philly, NYC, Albany, Lake George, pretty much almost all of NY state and some of Pennsylvania.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

there is no "type" commonly called an American working line.....

there are American Show lines, German/European Showlines and German/European Working lines....

lots of energy and smaller would fit more into German Working lines....if you want pure black, there is a litter in Long Island...sired by a friends male, out of a female who I know and is a half sister to one of mine...in your price range and 5 or 6 weeks old right now...both parents titled...hips and elbows done

Lee


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Like Lee said, black is not rare. I just bred my black female to a sable male and got one all black male pup. If you need some contacts in this area, PM me. There are only a couple of us breeding working line litters in this immediate area. Two of my pups live in the Binghamton area as well.


----------



## Gregc (Aug 10, 2012)

You could try Shadowbrook Shepherds in No. Central PA. They're not too far from you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Gregc - do you have personal experience with Shadowbrook? I live very close to them and know one of their dogs. That is NOT a breeder I would recommend.


----------



## Gregc (Aug 10, 2012)

I do have experience with them. My male came through there and he is a Prince. Healthy and quite trainable. CGC in his 1st year. Ymmv, or I just got lucky. My vet loves him and uses him as a Model for the breed. So does our trainer.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's nice to know. Directly opposite the dog I know.


----------

